#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Rheumatoide Arthritis (RA) >

## Monsti

*Rheumatoide Arthritis (RA)* 
Die RA, oft auch cP (= chronische Polyarthritis) oder schlicht "Gelenkrheuma" genannt, ist keineswegs eine Erkrankung alter Leute. Der Hauptgipfel der Neuerkrankungen liegt zwischen Ende 20 und ca. 40 Jahren, wobei Frauen häufiger als Männer betroffen sind.  *Klassisches klinisches Bild einer RA:* 
- auffällige Morgensteifigkeit über 1 Stunde und länger
- schubförmiger Verlauf
- symmetrische Entzündungen, v.a. der kleinen Gelenke (Handgelenke, Fingergrund- und -mittelgelenke, Zehen, Sprunggelenke), aber auch HWS, Kiefergelenke, Ellbogen, Knie)
- allgemeines Krankheits- und Erschöpfungsgefühl
- im Schub oft leichtes Fieber und Gewichtsabnahme
- das Auftreten von Rheumaknoten  *Laborbefunde:* 
Es gibt die seropositive und seronegative RA. Für viele Ärzte bedeutet trotz eindeutiger Symptome das Nichtvorhandensein der Rheumafaktoren, dass auch keine RA vorliegen kann. Leider ist diese Annahme total veraltet. Während der Entzündungsschübe sind meistens sowohl die Blutsenkungswerte wie auch das c-reaktive Protein deutlich erhöht, aber selbst dies ist nicht die Regel - zumindest dann, wenn sich die Entzündungen in den Gelenken nur lokal abspielen. Auch das wissen viele Ärzte nicht. Ein etwas neuerer Bluttest ist jener auf Anti-ccp.  *Bildgebende Verfahren zur Diagnosefindung:* 
- Röntgen (erst in fortgeschrittenen Stadien aussagekräftig)
- Sonografie (= Ultraschall, sehr empfehlenswert im akuten Schub)
- ct (siehe Röntgen)
- MRT (siehe Röntgen)
- Szintigramm (zeigt akute Entzündungsherde während eines Schubs)  *Therapie:* 
Da die RA mit der Zeit die betroffenen Gelenke zerstört, zielen alle neueren Therapien darauf ab, diesen Prozess zu verlangsamen bzw. im Idealfall zu stoppen. Das gelingt mit einer geeigneten Basistherapie. Einen Stopp der Erkrankung bezeichnet man als "Remission". 
Mediamentöse Therapie:
- Cortison (schnell entzündungs- und damit schmerzlindernd)
- Schmerzstillende und entzündungshemmende NSAR (cortisonfreie Entzündungshemmer)
- Langwirksame Antirheumatika (= Basistherapeutika) 
Begleitende Therapie:
- Bewegung/Bewegungstherapie
- ausgewogene Ernährung mit viel Omega-3- und -6-Säuren
- Stressvermeidung
- Vermeidung von Übergewicht 
Zu den Basistherapeutika gehören z.B. Antimalariamittel, Goldspritzen, Methothrexat (Mtx), Sulfasalazin, Leflunomid und TNF-Alpha-Blocker.

----------


## so oder so

schön, und.............? 
sos

----------


## babamaus

> schön, und.............?

 Also ICH finde es informativ (auch wenn ich betroffen bin und mich auskenn...  :full_of_it_cut: ) und für manche Ärtze ist es bestimmt mal interessant.... 
Danke Monsti  :f_05blow_kiss:

----------


## Ulrike

Dankeschön, Angie!  :bravo_2_cut:  
Ich hatte gerade in der Neuvorstellung von babamaus über die Bedeutung der Beifügung "seronegativ" bei chronischer Polyarthritis gerätselt. 
Eines scheinen alle Autommunerkrankungen gemeinsam zu haben: Die zuständigen Fachärzte sind unzureichend informiert und der Patient darf sich auf viel Unverständnis und dumme Sprüche "freuen".  :angry_10:  
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## so oder so

frage: dann ist es ok, wenn ich hier einfach *auf verdacht*  hin
infos zu einer krankheit X einsetze, in der meinung, das interessiert schon jemanden?  
dann brauchen wir threads mit patienteninfos zu hepatitis,
lupus, hodenkrebs, kinderlähmung, haarausfall........
für mich macht es mehr sinn, gezielt auf fragen zu antworten,
statt einfach mal so.......... 
sos

----------


## Monsti

sos, 
ich habe den Thread keinesfalls auf Verdacht hin geschrieben, sondern wohlwissend, dass hier im Forum einige sind, die selbst von RA betroffen sind (einschließlich meiner Wenigkeit). Bevor ich eine Diagnose und eine vernünftige Therapie hatte, vergingen mehr als 10 Jahre, in denen ich von unwissenden Ärzten nur vera*** wurde: "Sie haben keinen Rheumafaktor, also haben Sie auch kein Rheuma." oder: "Hauen Sie sich nicht mit 'nem Hammer auf die Handgelenke, dann schwellen sie auch nicht an." 
Nebenbei: Jemand, der sich für den Thread nicht interessiert, muss ihn ja nicht lesen. Ich meine, der Titel ist ja wohl eindeutig genug, oder? 
Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Ich finde es auch Ok, eine Krankheit hier vorzustellen, vor allem wenn man davon, oder andere im Forum betroffen sind. 
Das hilft vielen, die nicht medizinisch gebildet oder selber betroffen sind, die Situation der anderen besser einzuschätzen und deren Probleme und Fragen besser zu verstehen. 
Vielleicht ergeben sich ja aus solchen Beiträgen auch interessante und informative Diskussionen/Gespräche. 
Also von meiner Seite aus ist so ein Beitrag wie hier völlig ok und sogar gerne gesehen. 
Liebe Grüße und Danke an dich Monsti  :Zwinker:  
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Danke Micha!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Dank dir für den sehr informativen Artikel.
Ist wirklich gut

----------


## eos

Hallo, 
ich bin noch neu hier...
bei mir wurde RA festgestellt.Bis jetzt hatte ich nur Probleme mit den Fingergrundgelenken und den Schultergelenken, wache aber morgens schon mit starken Schmerzen in der Wirbelsäule auf,so dass ich mich kaum bewegen kann..kann das auch damit zusammen hängen?? Betrifft RA auch die HWS??

----------


## lucy230279

ich denke, aber weiß es net genau, dass RA alle gelenke betreffen kann, leider...
hast du schon mal mit deinem doc darüber gesprochen?

----------


## eos

Über die Probleme mit meiner HWS nicht ausführlich. Er meinte , ich solle mal ein Kernspin machen lassen. Mich erschrickt nur, dass es so plötzlich und so heftig kommt.
Momentan nehme ich Resochin ein, würde aber gerne mal Alternativheilmittel ausprobieren....

----------


## lucy230279

bei mir kam es auch von heute auf morgen, alternativheilmittel finde ich nicht so prickelnd, aber du könntest, falls es noch nicht geschehen ist, damit anfangen, dich richtig gesund zu ernähren, das kann dir einiges, wenn auch nicht alles ersparen..

----------


## eos

Hi, 
also ich ernähre mich so gesund, wie es nur geht.Gemüse, Obst, Vollkornprodukte ...etc
Ich habe jetzt mal angefangen eine Salbe mit Teufelskralle anzuwenden....mal sehen...

----------


## manni.w

Grüße Euch! :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Bei mir wurde die RA und PsA vor 3.5 Jahren bei der Behandlung einer Prostataerkrankung durch Bestrahlungen ausgelöst. Es folgte ein schwerer Schub von ca. 1.5 Jahren, und weil erst kein Rheumafaktor im Blut nachweisbar war hat man erst sehr spät mit einem Szintigramm den Nachweis erbracht. Die leichte Vermutung dass ich evt. PsA haben könnte habe ich damals schon gehabt, da ich schon länger etwas Schuppenflechte an den Ellenbogen hatte und durch recherchieren im Netz da eine Verbindung gefunden hatte. Habe so ziemlich alles an Einstiegs Medikamenten durch und bin nach ARAVA jetzt auf MTX-Spritzen schon seit einiger Zeit, und bin einigermaßen damit zufrieden. Jedoch sind leichte Schmerzen hier und da von der Tagesordnung und eine Steifigkeit nicht nur am Morgen, außerdem habe ich immer schnell kalt besonders die Füße. 
Hoffe sehr dass ich hier ein paar nette Leute zum austauschen und auch sonst mal zum Quatschen für gut Laune und mal zum Lachen finde!!! 
Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen und Schmerzfreien Tag!!! :s_thumbup:  
LG Manni

----------


## lucy230279

hey manni, klar findste hier nette leute zum austauschen, war nur leider persönlich verhindert um online zu kommen, bin aber wieder da

----------

